

"Australian actresses are plagiarizing my quantum mechanics lecture to sell printers" (not a joke!) - amichail
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=277

======
amichail
Also see:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah24BkyUcZs>

------
nailer
I think the author means the copyrighter. Ads aren't written by actresses.

~~~
amichail
This is a more catchy title though.

